# CHUB MEAT??



## 41ducks (Nov 3, 2010)

Okay guys this is probably a stupid question, but here it goes:
What kind of chub meat do you guys use to ice fish with? Are you catching perch or chub? Do you buy it at the sporting goods store? It'd be nice to hear what everyone uses to catch the LUNKERS! :lol:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I buy red side shinners at Sportsman's Warehoues.
I use them at Strawberry and other Trout waters.
Where Perch are already in the water, I use Perch meat and eyes for bait.

Remember that you can't use Bluegill or Crappie as bait.


----------



## 41ducks (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks Grandpa, that helps quite a bit. Anybody use anything else?


----------

